# Strep Test and Cultures - Can anyone tell me



## JCampbell (Sep 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if they have had problems receiving reimbursement on cpt code 87430 when billed in conjunction 87147 and 87081? We are starting to see insurances bundle 87430 with the last two codes.

Thanks for any help that you may be able to provide!
Jennifer


----------

